# Rory doesnâ€™t care? Tiger finished?



## MendieGK (Mar 18, 2018)

Anyone care to comment on the rubbish been Spouted on here? &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 18, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Anyone care to comment on the rubbish been Spouted on here? &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

If Rory had spieths or tigers determination and mental strength he would have a grand slam by now


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2018)

Tiger's hit some corkers this week but he's not some shockers too.
Looking like a pretty lame finish - has the head dropped after the OB..? Not sure either would have happened 5 years ago.
Encouraging stuff from him but there's a chink in that armour


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 18, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Tiger's hit some corkers this week but he's not some shockers too.
Looking like a pretty lame finish - has the head dropped after the OB..? Not sure either would have happened 5 years ago.
Encouraging stuff from him but there's a chink in that armour
		
Click to expand...

Rory however today has the bit between his teeth. Long may this form continue


----------



## User101 (Mar 18, 2018)

Can't putt, can't chip :rofl:


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Mar 18, 2018)

I was thinking earlier today whether Tigerâ€™s return is good for Rory. Just feels like heâ€™ll have less pressure and focus on him allowing him tomplay better. Sure heâ€™s been quoted in the past saying he couldnâ€™t cope if he had Tiger fame and would never want it.


----------



## MartynB (Mar 18, 2018)

Masters could be a belter!


----------



## IainP (Mar 18, 2018)

MartynB said:



			Masters could be a belter!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the only loser is the gambling punters! So many potential winners.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 18, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Anyone care to comment on the rubbish been Spouted on here? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

No, youâ€™ve summed it up perfectly. :rofl:


----------



## GaryK (Mar 19, 2018)

IainP said:



			Maybe the only loser is the gambling punters! So many potential winners.
		
Click to expand...

E/w bets on those that _could _win it over those that _should_ win it. There is some very good value available at the moment. (eg Stenson at 40/1)
Much rather those longer odds than the shorter ones. (eg Tiger & DJ at 9/1).


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 19, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Anyone care to comment on the rubbish been Spouted on here? &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Played well today in a tournament missing the top 4 golfers in the world and big lefty.

One swallow doesn't make a summer.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 19, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Played well today in a tournament missing the top 4 golfers in the world and big lefty.

One swallow doesn't make a summer.
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; still the crap continues


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 19, 2018)

I think itâ€™s great that Tiger is fit, playing well and is in contention again.
Itâ€™s got to be good for Golf as no doubt everyone, even non golfers have heard of Tiger Woods.

However Iâ€™m not looking forward to the wall to wall TV coverage that concentrates solely on TW to the exclusion of all others.

Also great to see Rory back winning again, he looks sharp and the Masters in a couple of weeks time is looking tasty


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 19, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; still the cr*p continues
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Fact. Did the top four players in the world play or not?


:whoo:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 19, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Nope. Fact. Did the top four players in the world play or not?


:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I think yesterday he would have blown away whoever was in the field. 

Even if those players had played and were better placed, he would have been 5th, 
You cannot deny that he has hit form right before The Masters


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 19, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I think yesterday he would have blown away whoever was in the field. 

Even if those players had played and were better placed, he would have been 5th, 
You cannot deny that he has hit form right before The Masters
		
Click to expand...

Not arguing that he wouldn't have won. That is something that will never be known. I was just pointing out that I posted a fact that cannot be questioned and was accused of talking something rather naughty.

Incidentally I was given a warning for use of asterisks etc. I assume that the same treatment will be dished out to other "more established" forum users?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 19, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Incidentally I was given a warning for use of asterisks etc. I assume that the same treatment will be dished out to other "more established" forum users?
		
Click to expand...

I've been here a while and I got an infraction without a warning so think yourself lucky.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 19, 2018)

bobmac said:



			I've been here a while and I got an infraction without a warning so think yourself lucky.
		
Click to expand...

Bob that was 5 years ago mate,
Chill man &#128077;


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2018)

Difference between Rory and Tiger at the moment is that Rory has the extra gear to push on and shoot mid-low 60s whereas Tiger seems to have lost that gear, or at least not rediscovered it yet.
Tiger's now 5 events into his season and he's not done badly.
Rory's 7 in and has won. Ok, he played a fair bit last year but most of it was with an injury and enforced lay offs so, although not entirely comparable, it's in a similar vein.
The rest of the top players also have this extra gear and, generally, they're not making as many bogeys as Tiger is.

Serious question.
How long is it until we can say Tiger no longer on the comeback trail and we can judge his performances properly against the rest...?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 19, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Bob that was 5 years ago mate,
Chill man &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

Still keeps me awake at night


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2018)

I believe that Woods has found his level within the tour - he will bounce in around the top 25 maybe creeping up but I donâ€™t think he will win a tournament because of one thing - his tee shots , especially with the driver , itâ€™s shocking and itâ€™s the one thing that seems to have got worse. And I donâ€™t see it improving enough for him to challenge . Even yesterday when he got close I didnâ€™t feel he was actually going to go on and win. 

And it seems some a little bitter about a Brit winning - seems strange when I expect the reaction to Woods winning would be unbearable. 

And the coverage of Woods yesterday was over the top - at one stage Rose had a birdie putt and they cut to Woods walking from the green to a tee ! They then showed his shots on that hole from the previous days. Even earlier in the coverage whilst Golf was going on they showed him walking from range to putting green and then showed him getting his picture taken. It needs to die down - show the golf and stop it being the Tiger Woods show because people will turn off


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Mar 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I believe that Woods has found his level within the tour - he will bounce in around the top 25 maybe creeping up but I donâ€™t think he will win a tournament because of one thing - his tee shots , especially with the driver , itâ€™s shocking and itâ€™s the one thing that seems to have got worse. And I donâ€™t see it improving enough for him to challenge . Even yesterday when he got close I didnâ€™t feel he was actually going to go on and win. 

And it seems some a little bitter about a Brit winning - seems strange when I expect the reaction to Woods winning would be unbearable. 

And the coverage of Woods yesterday was over the top - at one stage Rose had a birdie putt and they cut to Woods walking from the green to a tee ! They then showed his shots on that hole from the previous days. Even earlier in the coverage whilst Golf was going on they showed him walking from range to putting green and then showed him getting his picture taken. It needs to die down - show the golf and stop it being the Tiger Woods show because people will turn off
		
Click to expand...

You're clearly not a fan of Woods, and entitled to your own opinion. I just can't quite get my head round the logic of a player who's contended in the last two events, and by your own admission expect to bounce around top 25, being so unlikely to win again in your mind. We know Tiger can put together a run of birdies so one good week over the next few years is surely more likely than not? Recent courses have definitely helped with less use of the driver but they also penalised more when you did take it. I can see a number of other courses where he can get away with a few bad drives.

On TV viewing there was obviously a fair bit on Tiger but at no point did I feel I missed Rory's charge, DeChambeau fightback and eagle or even Stenson or Rose not quite getting it together. Thought it was an excellent tournament and good coverage as usual.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I believe that Woods has found his level within the tour - he will bounce in around the top 25 maybe creeping up but I donâ€™t think he will win a tournament because of one thing - his tee shots , especially with the driver , itâ€™s shocking and itâ€™s the one thing that seems to have got worse. And I donâ€™t see it improving enough for him to challenge . Even yesterday when he got close I didnâ€™t feel he was actually going to go on and win. 

And it seems some a little bitter about a Brit winning - seems strange when I expect the reaction to Woods winning would be unbearable. 

And the coverage of Woods yesterday was over the top - at one stage Rose had a birdie putt and they cut to Woods walking from the green to a tee ! They then showed his shots on that hole from the previous days. Even earlier in the coverage whilst Golf was going on they showed him walking from range to putting green and then showed him getting his picture taken. It needs to die down -* show the golf and stop it being the Tiger Woods show because people will turn off*

Click to expand...

I did and went to bed.


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 19, 2018)

Not sure I've seen a better round or final 9 holes than what I saw from Rory yesterday for a long time. He was so up for it, it was so good to see. He looked relaxed like he used to be when he was on form and his short game and putting was out of this world at times. 

Tiger did fantastically well. Like someone else says I think he'll be in contention some weeks as he has the last 2 and miss the cut the next. As long as he's playing and fit that's all that matter's really but he does look in good health, strong and playing very well considering.


----------



## hines57 (Mar 19, 2018)

well done Rory - great to see him back to winning ways again and in what great style


----------



## User101 (Mar 19, 2018)

Infractions given out for using an asterisks :rofl:


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Played well today in a tournament missing the top 4 golfers in the world and big lefty.

One swallow doesn't make a summer.
		
Click to expand...

Twice in 20 years has his final score been beaten, I think that would suggest that it wouldn't matter who played.


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2018)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			You're clearly not a fan of Woods, and entitled to your own opinion. I just can't quite get my head round the logic of a player who's contended in the last two events, and by your own admission expect to bounce around top 25, being so unlikely to win again in your mind. We know Tiger can put together a run of birdies so one good week over the next few years is surely more likely than not? Recent courses have definitely helped with less use of the driver but they also penalised more when you did take it. I can see a number of other courses where he can get away with a few bad drives.

On TV viewing there was obviously a fair bit on Tiger but at no point did I feel I missed Rory's charge, DeChambeau fightback and eagle or even Stenson or Rose not quite getting it together. Thought it was an excellent tournament and good coverage as usual.
		
Click to expand...

Tiger finished 8 off the lead and started 5 off the lead. I wouldn't call that contending.

I agree that TV coverage was balanced.


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 19, 2018)

Going into the back nine Tiger was only one off the lead so I'd consider that contending, but ultimately there was no answer to McIlroy's birdie blitz.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Mar 19, 2018)

Val said:



			Tiger finished 8 off the lead and started 5 off the lead. I wouldn't call that contending.

I agree that TV coverage was balanced.
		
Click to expand...


Perhaps we have different definitions of contending. I would suggest on the 13th when he was 1 behind Stenson and Rory in 3rd place he was contending. When he missed a birdie putt to tie the lead on 14th he was contending. Yes, still very unlikely given opportunities ahead for the others and the fact it was 3 or 4 in the mix but given Woods dropped shots on the way in, on another day it could have been the others.

Out of interest who contended on the day for you - did Stenson or Rose who finished 5 and 4 shots back respectively? DeChambeau who never lead the tournament on the back nine?


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2018)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Perhaps we have different definitions of contending. I would suggest on the 13th when he was 1 behind Stenson and Rory in 3rd place he was contending. When he missed a birdie putt to tie the lead on 14th he was contending. Yes, still very unlikely given opportunities ahead for the others and the fact it was 3 or 4 in the mix but given Woods dropped shots on the way in, on another day it could have been the others.

Out of interest who contended on the day for you - did Stenson or Rose who finished 5 and 4 shots back respectively? DeChambeau who never lead the tournament on the back nine?
		
Click to expand...

It's a fair point I suppose. 10 years ago players may have seen Tigers name creeping and got flustered but not any more.

I would suggest all 3 with McIlroy were contending, I always felt the winner would come from 1 of those 4. Tiger started too far back and it would have needed a blow up from all in front of him and for him to shoot 65 minimum to win, always going to be extremely unlikely. Thats why I didn't consider him contending, but you are right, he got close to the leaders during the round.


----------



## hovis (Mar 19, 2018)

this just shows how full of rubbish people are .  the same as that bloke in the pub that talks about what the  football manager needs to do if he wants to win the Premier league.  

he finishes his pint then goes back to stacking shelfs


----------



## Del_Boy (Mar 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I believe that Woods has found his level within the tour - he will bounce in around the top 25 maybe creeping up but I donâ€™t think he will win a tournament because of one thing - his tee shots , especially with the driver , itâ€™s shocking and itâ€™s the one thing that seems to have got worse. And I donâ€™t see it improving enough for him to challenge . Even yesterday when he got close I didnâ€™t feel he was actually going to go on and win. 

And it seems some a little bitter about a Brit winning - seems strange when I expect the reaction to Woods winning would be unbearable. 

And the coverage of Woods yesterday was over the top - at one stage Rose had a birdie putt and they cut to Woods walking from the green to a tee ! They then showed his shots on that hole from the previous days. Even earlier in the coverage whilst Golf was going on they showed him walking from range to putting green and then showed him getting his picture taken. It needs to die down - show the golf and stop it being the Tiger Woods show because people will turn off
		
Click to expand...

Turn off then if others who feel the same do the same the producers will soon put a product on the TV that the majority want to see


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Mar 19, 2018)

Val said:



			It's a fair point I suppose. 10 years ago players may have seen Tigers name creeping and got flustered but not any more.

I would suggest all 3 with McIlroy were contending, I always felt the winner would come from 1 of those 4. Tiger started too far back and it would have needed a blow up from all in front of him and for him to shoot 65 minimum to win, always going to be extremely unlikely. Thats why I didn't consider him contending, but you are right, he got close to the leaders during the round.
		
Click to expand...

Ha, I think we were on the same page all along. I agree it was always outside chance and more likely 1 of the 4 mentioned to win. I think I just found it odd that alongside someone saying a top 25ish golfer wouldn't win in future, that the following comment then suggested he didn't even contend. All seemed to defy (my) logic and what's been actually seen but I agree with how you saw it.


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I believe that Woods has found his level within the tour - he will bounce in around the top 25 maybe creeping up but I donâ€™t think he will win a tournament because of one thing - his tee shots , especially with the driver , itâ€™s shocking and itâ€™s the one thing that seems to have got worse. And I donâ€™t see it improving enough for him to challenge . Even yesterday when he got close I didnâ€™t feel he was actually going to go on and win. 

And it seems some a little bitter about a Brit winning - seems strange when I expect the reaction to Woods winning would be unbearable. 

And the coverage of Woods yesterday was over the top - at one stage Rose had a birdie putt and they cut to Woods walking from the green to a tee ! They then showed his shots on that hole from the previous days. Even earlier in the coverage whilst Golf was going on they showed him walking from range to putting green and then showed him getting his picture taken. *It needs to die down - show the golf and stop it being the Tiger Woods show because people will turn off*

Click to expand...

Like it or lump it, that is factually incorrect. Valspar, a run of mill tour stop if ever there was one, last week received the highest TV ratings in a non-major since 2013 (when Woods won the Players!), and with the exception of the Masters the highest rating of any tournament since 2015 - beating 6 major championships.

Tiger at the top of the leaderboard is what the golfing world want to see - the players, TV companies, advertisers, written/social medial, sponsors, manufacturers, all because it brings more people to watching the sport on an otherwise uneventful Sunday in March. His return is providing a natrual runway and hype to the Masters coverage, rather than the somewhat forced narratives of the past few years.

He will almost definitely win a tournament at some point. He couldn't swing a club fully 6 months ago - in time he will find his driver swing and it will hold up enough over a week to win. His game is actually more suited to the majors right now - I can't see him shooting -20 to win somewhere and its more likely to be a course that the winner ends up around -10. He knows Augusta like the back of his hand and Shinnecock and Carnousite won't require many drivers to be hit. He makes enough birdies to achieve that on any course in any conditions.

The weekend should be about Rory though, absolutely great to see him in full flight and anyone who thought he was incapable of those heights again got a timely smack to the face. I really hope he puts a couple of those rounds in at the Majors this year, there is nobody better than him when he plays like yesterday.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			Like it or lump it, that is factually incorrect. Valspar, a run of mill tour stop if ever there was one, last week received the highest TV ratings in a non-major since 2013 (when Woods won the Players!), and with the exception of the Masters the highest rating of any tournament since 2015 - beating 6 major championships.

Tiger at the top of the leaderboard is what the golfing world want to see - the players, TV companies, advertisers, written/social medial, sponsors, manufacturers, all because it brings more people to watching the sport on an otherwise uneventful Sunday in March. His return is providing a natrual runway and hype to the Masters coverage, rather than the somewhat forced narratives of the past few years.

He will almost definitely win a tournament at some point. He couldn't swing a club fully 6 months ago - in time he will find his driver swing and it will hold up enough over a week to win. His game is actually more suited to the majors right now - I can't see him shooting -20 to win somewhere and its more likely to be a course that the winner ends up around -10. He knows Augusta like the back of his hand and Shinnecock and Carnousite won't require many drivers to be hit. He makes enough birdies to achieve that on any course in any conditions.

The weekend should be about Rory though, absolutely great to see him in full flight and anyone who thought he was incapable of those heights again got a timely smack to the face. I really hope he puts a couple of those rounds in at the Majors this year, there is nobody better than him when he plays like yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

How is it factually incorrect when someone has already stated they switched off ? And he wonâ€™t be the only one - there are lots of viewers who want to watch all the players not just Woods and if the coverage continues to be saturated then people will switch off and you will be left with people who just want to watch Woods - do people really prefer watching a player walking to a tee or walking inbetween practise areas when Golf is going on. People including myself pay good money to watch the Sky not to watch the Tiger Woods show and itâ€™s turning into the Tiger Woods show - even yesterday once he finished they showed repeats again of his shots whilst the golf was still going on. Itâ€™s everything the coverage for me and I suspect many others. The sooner he goes the better for me - then can just sit back and enjoy all the other golfers like we have done for the past 2 years. 

And someone who drives it as wildy as he does wonâ€™t win again - regardless of what the course is - he knew Bay Hill off the back of his hand and again it was his driving - he hit two of the worst drives seen for a long time and got away with many others - wonâ€™t get away with those at either of the Opens were the rough will punish people who canâ€™t find a fairway. I can see him missing cuts at both ( hopefully )


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 19, 2018)

Really enjoyed it.  But the Too Much Tiger (TMT) syndrome was building and I was verging on getting fed up with the hyping going on - but fair do's to woods - he seemed to accept his final holes botch-up with pragmatism - obviously disappointed - but he knows where is weakness is.

Brilliant from Rory.  Found myself shouting a few 'get in there's' over the closing holes - and his putt on the last was claery a real body blow to DeChambeau (who actually looked emotionally upset when putt didn't drop on 17 after eagle 16...and he then as he heard Rory hole out on 18)

But top viewing...


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 19, 2018)

He's been striping the driver on the range from all reports. Only a matter of time before he transfers that onto the golf course. You really think he's not going to have 1 week where he drives it well? If he does, he wins given the way the rest of his game is shaping up.


----------



## Lazkir (Mar 19, 2018)

The thing I really enjoyed about the golf (apart from Rory's amazing finish) was how much Tiger seemed to be enjoying it. He was laughing and smiling his way around the course, he seems a lot more at ease with himself now.
As for whether he will win again? Well, if even someone as RANK ROTTEN as Rory can win, then I suspect 'wildly' hitting Tiger might be able to manage it at some point.

People have such short memories it seems.


----------



## quinn (Mar 19, 2018)

get the feeling somebodyâ€™s not a tiger fan, Doubt very much heâ€™ll miss the cut at either, itâ€™s great to see him back and playing well and winding the haters up ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			He's been striping the driver on the range from all reports. Only a matter of time before he transfers that onto the golf course. You really think he's not going to have 1 week where he drives it well? If he does, he wins given the way the rest of his game is shaping up.
		
Click to expand...

Woods has always had issues with driving and even more so over the latter years - what he does on the range is irrelevant- there is no rough , no hazards , no OOB , no need to find the fairway so he can hit it with freedom. As soon as he gets on the course you can tell he is going to throw bad drives in. His short game is keeping him going at the moment - what happens when that has a bad day - I think he is playing as best as he can right now and itâ€™s not good enough to win and I think thatâ€™s what we will see for the rest of the season.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 19, 2018)

I don't agree. He's going to have at least 1 good week with the driver and I don't see any way that he doesn't win this season. I guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## Slab (Mar 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How is it factually incorrect when someone has already stated they switched off ? And he wonâ€™t be the only one - there are lots of viewers who want to watch all the players not just Woods and if the coverage continues to be saturated then people will switch off and you will be left with people who just want to watch Woods - do people really prefer watching a player walking to a tee or walking inbetween practise areas when Golf is going on. People including myself pay good money to watch the Sky not to watch the Tiger Woods show and itâ€™s turning into the Tiger Woods show - even yesterday once he finished they showed repeats again of his shots whilst the golf was still going on. *Itâ€™s everything the coverage for me and I suspect many others. The sooner he goes the better for me - then can just sit back and enjoy all the other golfers like we have done for the past 2 years.* 

And someone who drives it as wildy as he does wonâ€™t win again - regardless of what the course is - he knew Bay Hill off the back of his hand and again it was his driving - he hit two of the worst drives seen for a long time and got away with many others - wonâ€™t get away with those at either of the Opens were the rough will punish people who canâ€™t find a fairway*. I can see him missing cuts at both ( hopefully )*

Click to expand...

That's a shame, its not Woods fault the tv companies show him, but you wish him poor play and retirement, you might want to step back a bit if it affects you that much but I doubt you will

I wonder how much golf would even be on sky TV if Tiger had never been


----------



## Del_Boy (Mar 19, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			I don't agree. He's going to have at least 1 good week with the driver and I don't see any way that he doesn't win this season. I guess we'll wait and see.
		
Click to expand...

LP wonâ€™t see - heâ€™ll be switching off soon until Tiger hangs up the clubs


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 19, 2018)

Great to see Tiger get another tournament under his belt, looks like he's slowly but surely getting it together,it's only been a matter of months and 5 outings so I'm sure there's more in the tank. 

Will he get back to his best? Who knows.. but I'm enjoying the trip in the meantime and enjoying watching golf again.


----------



## Lazkir (Mar 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Woods has always had issues with driving and even more so over the latter years - what he does on the range is irrelevant- there is no rough , no hazards , no OOB , no need to find the fairway so he can hit it with freedom. As soon as he gets on the course you can tell he is going to throw bad drives in. *His short game is keeping him going at the moment - what happens when that has a bad day *- I think he is playing as best as he can right now and itâ€™s not good enough to win and I think thatâ€™s what we will see for the rest of the season.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, let's flip that 180.. what happens when he has a good day with his driving? So great driving and fantastic short game?
Your clear hatred of him is blinding you to the possibility that the opposite of what you wish for will happen.
I really don't know why you despise him so much, but I would never let someone who I didn't like and have never met (Piers Morgan for example) get under my skin so much, it's not healthy!


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How is it factually incorrect when someone has already stated they switched off ? And he wonâ€™t be the only one - there are lots of viewers who want to watch all the players not just Woods and if the coverage continues to be saturated then people will switch off and you will be left with people who just want to watch Woods - do people really prefer watching a player walking to a tee or walking inbetween practise areas when Golf is going on. People including myself pay good money to watch the Sky not to watch the Tiger Woods show and itâ€™s turning into the Tiger Woods show - even yesterday once he finished they showed repeats again of his shots whilst the golf was still going on. Itâ€™s everything the coverage for me and I suspect many others. The sooner he goes the better for me - then can just sit back and enjoy all the other golfers like we have done for the past 2 years. 

And someone who drives it as wildy as he does wonâ€™t win again - regardless of what the course is - he knew Bay Hill off the back of his hand and again it was his driving - he hit two of the worst drives seen for a long time and got away with many others - wonâ€™t get away with those at either of the Opens were the rough will punish people who canâ€™t find a fairway. I can see him missing cuts at both ( hopefully )
		
Click to expand...

You accept that you're in a massive minority though right? You're massively, massively wrong if you think your views represent anything close to what the average Sports Pay-TV subscriber wants, which ultimately drives the coverage. Do you think they care if it turns off 2 avid golf fans, if it brings in casual, major watching golf fans and general sports fans in as viewers? There's nothing wrong having a minority opinion, but accept you aren't going to get what you want rather than bleat on about it

How can you honestly say that someone who finished 1 shot back last week, plus had a put to tie the lead on back 9 Sunday this week won't win again with such authority?  You were (rightly) critical of those who said similar things recently about Rory and yet you are then guilty of the same nonsense just through your dislike for an individual, can you not see the hypocrisy there? 

And, yes, he knows Bay Hill like the back of his hand too and managed to contend which perfectly illustrates my point - thanks. He can get round Shinnecock and Carnoustie without hitting driver (but I expect he'll have it sorted by then anyhow) and his long iron play, short game and putting are easily good enough to contend in any event. Outside of the current Top 7 his best golf matches up to anyone right now so it's more than likely he'll win at some point.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2018)

Lazkir said:



			Ok, let's flip that 180.. what happens when he has a good day with his driving? So great driving and fantastic short game?
Your clear hatred of him is blinding you to the possibility that the opposite of what you wish for will happen.
I really don't know why you despise him so much, but I would never let someone who I didn't like and have never met (Piers Morgan for example) get under my skin so much, it's not healthy!
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t hate many people and most certainly donâ€™t hate Woods - people throw words like hate and hatred around far too easily. Iâ€™m not a fan of him - simple as that and it based on watching him strop , spit and throw his club around the course over the last 20 years but that doesnâ€™t mean I â€œhateâ€ him - I donâ€™t like the media coverage which becomes wall to wall as I donâ€™t buy sky to watch just Tiger Woods 

And what â€œIFâ€ ( highlight the crucial word ) he has a good day driving and short game is good then he may challenge but I think there will also be someone playing better than him now - but I think itâ€™s very unlikely that he has a good enough driving day to have him win a Comp.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And what â€œIFâ€ ( highlight the crucial word ) he has a good day driving and short game is good then he may challenge but I think there will also be someone playing better than him now - but I think itâ€™s very unlikely that he has a good enough driving day to have him win a Comp.
		
Click to expand...

He came 2nd last week by 1 shot, he was contending after 15 holes on Sunday this week. How have you come to the conclusion that it is "very unlikely" that he wins a tournament this year? Your anti-Woods bias is hilarious, if someone was saying the same about Rory you'd be going off on one.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Great to see Tiger get another tournament under his belt, looks like he's slowly but surely getting it together,it's only been a matter of months and 5 outings so I'm sure there's more in the tank. 

Will he get back to his best? Who knows.. but I'm enjoying the trip in the meantime and enjoying watching golf again.
		
Click to expand...

Another solid performance and Woods knows his driving is the weak link. It's not a new problem. Woods is getting better and stronger and yes it was a disappointing finish but he'll be back and can't wait to see him at the Masters. It's clearly great for the TV companies and the advertisers and figures are on the rise with the "Woods effect" and if he continues to play well and be in contention each Sunday then it'll continue. Bigger crowds, more viewers.

As for McIlroy, it was a commanding and dominating performance and long overdue. September 16 so eighteen months is far too long for a player of his calibre no to have a win under his belt. He's a streaky player and if he's on a role now and the way he's driving he could be the one to beat at Augusta. It was a fantastic nights viewing


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How is it factually incorrect when someone has already stated they switched off ? ...
		
Click to expand...

That was explained in the next sentence - Valspar being the 'most watched since 2013...'!



Liverpoolphil said:



			...
And someone who drives it as wildy as he does wonâ€™t win again - regardless of what the course is - he knew Bay Hill off the back of his hand and again it was his driving - *he hit two of the worst drives seen for a long time and got away with many others - wonâ€™t get away with those at either of the Opens were the rough will punish people who canâ€™t find a fairway.* I can see him missing cuts at both ( hopefully )
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean like Speith's particularly wayward one at last year's Open?

There's certainly a lot of coverage of Tiger -to the detriment of that of other competitors. But that's only to be expected, given the actual amount of interest in his return! I, for one, am hopeful that he can return to being *really* competitive - which he almost was until late in the round, even after that wild drive on! Three birdies in four holes, before another wild drive halted his 'move'! It makes for great TV seeing how others react to his presence - and to the crowd noise whenever he makes a move! Rory's move last night was the same btw!

At least 'following' Tiger so much, coverage is much more than simply a series of flashes of various players making (or not) putts! That's been MY biggest criticism of PGA coverage in the past!


----------



## Lazkir (Mar 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



*I donâ€™t hate many people and most certainly donâ€™t hate Woods - people throw words like hate and hatred around far too easily.* Iâ€™m not a fan of him - simple as that and it based on watching him strop , spit and throw his club around the course over the last 20 years but that doesnâ€™t mean I â€œhateâ€ him - I donâ€™t like the media coverage which becomes wall to wall as I donâ€™t buy sky to watch just Tiger Woods 

And what â€œIFâ€ ( highlight the crucial word ) he has a good day driving and short game is good then he may challenge but I think there will also be someone playing better than him now - but I think itâ€™s very unlikely that he has a good enough driving day to have him win a Comp.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, but you are very vocal about him and you make it easy to put words into your mouth. Apologies, shouldn't be doing that.
As for the 'what if', well I think his rate of improvement, better disposition and past experience will be more like a 'when' imo.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 19, 2018)

tiger is back a wet weekend.  driving poorly and still somewhat in the mix. 


certain he will win again.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I donâ€™t hate many people *and most certainly donâ€™t hate Woods - people throw words like hate and hatred around far too easily. Iâ€™m not a fan of him - simple as that and it based on watching him strop , spit and throw his club around the course over the last 20 years but that doesnâ€™t mean I â€œhateâ€ him - I donâ€™t like the media coverage which becomes wall to wall as I donâ€™t buy sky to watch just Tiger Woods *

And what â€œIFâ€ ( highlight the crucial word ) he has a good day driving and short game is good then he may challenge but I think there will also be someone playing better than him now - but I think itâ€™s very unlikely that he has a good enough driving day to have him win a Comp.
		
Click to expand...

This is just how I feel about Tiger - and I hate no-body - and btw - like @LP says _hate_ is a dangerous emotion for someone to hold - so best to not hate anyone


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 19, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			tiger is back a wet weekend.  driving poorly and still somewhat in the mix. 


certain he will win again.
		
Click to expand...

He's going to have to get over his 'driver thing'.  Was playing dead steady using irons hole after hole yesterday - and then on 16th - a par 5 he can easy reach in two with maybe a 3 wood off the tee maybe even a long iron - he takes out the driver to go for it because he feels he can still win - which he _could _have (though as the commentary said - he'd have had to shoot a 1 to beat Rory) - but kaboom!! End of.  Maybe for the time being Tiger has to accept that he can't play Tiger Catch-Up in quite the way he used to.

If he is in the lead or up there close (couple of shot) then he can win I think - but I'm not so sure he is gong to be able to blast his way through a field from way behind in the last round to win.


----------



## merv79 (Mar 19, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			tiger is back a wet weekend.  driving poorly and still somewhat in the mix. 


certain he will win again.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.
I had completely written him off in the last year, but the progress he has made is unbelievable when you look at where his game was when he first came back, for example his chipping and pitching was awful and look at it now!

I am not surprised he struggled towards the end with it being his first time in contention for a long time.

I do think he will win at least twice this season, and top 5 in the Masters, but wouldn't be surprised if he goes out and wins it!


----------



## r0wly86 (Mar 19, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			This is just how I feel about Tiger - and I hate no-body - and btw - like @LP says _hate_ is a dangerous emotion for someone to hold - so best to not hate anyone 

Click to expand...

I don't hate Tiger or even dislike him. I'm quite happy he's back in amongst the business end challengers. But I hated the media frenzy that surrounded him in his pomp which may have come across as hating him but it isn't.

I know it's not Tiger's fault but it is so infuriating, it was like when Schumacher was at the top at F1 the camera would just watch him leading at the front, doing nothing but going around the track to win, whist there was an epic battle between 4th and 5th that get's no coverage. Likewise with Woods the media will concentrate on him when he's not necessarily doing anything special to the detriment of other good golf being played.

For those that say it's what the public want, because it the viewers go up, I would argue that's spurious reasoning. Yes they may be tuning in to see Tiger, that doesn't necessarily mean that they want to watch wall to wall coverage of him walking to the tee or in the practice bunker.

Give him the same coverage any of the other top golfers get, that's plenty to keep Tiger fans happy without annoying golf fans in the process.


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Iâ€™m not a fan of him - simple as that and it based on watching him strop , *spit* and throw his club around the course over the last 20 years but that doesnâ€™t mean I â€œhateâ€ him - I donâ€™t like the media coverage which becomes wall to wall as I donâ€™t buy sky to watch just
		
Click to expand...

Wishes this guy for missed cuts and early retirement but shows compassion for somebody that spits in a little girls face. For some reason, I believe you do hate the guy.

You know exactly what type of coverage every time Tiger tee's it up, and yet you still tune in. Is it extreme old age or memory of a goldfish?

2018 season sure will be exciting though....:thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 19, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			He's going to have to get over his 'driver thing'.  Was playing dead steady using irons hole after hole yesterday - and then on 16th - a par 5 he can easy reach in two with maybe a 3 wood off the tee maybe even a long iron - he takes out the driver to go for it because he feels he can still win - which he _could _have (though as the commentary said - he'd have had to shoot a 1 to beat Rory) - but kaboom!! End of.  Maybe for the time being Tiger has to accept that he can't play Tiger Catch-Up in quite the way he used to.
		
Click to expand...

While the Drive was certainly wayward (and did it cost him a penalty?), it was an uncharacteristically poor chip that cost him his Par. Though it was a hole where he'd be hoping/expecting to score better than that!

I'm pretty sure he knows where his weakness lies - and he'll be making every effort to correct that!

I did see a stat on the screen (part way through his last round) that I'm not sure I can believe! 52 of 52 putts 9ft or under made! And I can't remember seeing him miss any (many of which were decent length) subsequently! That's certainly a stat that augers well for Augusta!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 19, 2018)

People come on here and moan about Sky showing boring US PGA golf week after week, now itâ€™s boring because Tigers back, would it of been exciting if the BBC had it on or is it like weâ€™ve told time and time again Sky are taking the host broadcasters feed, and in the US Tiger is news.
If you donâ€™t like it donâ€™t watch it.

PS. It aint going to change anytime soon unless Tiger gets injured or isnâ€™t playing in the event.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 19, 2018)

Tiger's back will go again at some point in the not too distant future, in my opinion.


----------



## TheBigDraw (Mar 19, 2018)

I never thought I would say this as I thought he was completely finished but I do believe that Tiger Woods will win a tournament again.
Be very surprised if its another major (although not impossible) but a regular PGA tournament where the field might not be as strong.... Why not ?

If he stays healthy it right to presume he is only going to get better.


----------



## Canfordhacker (Mar 19, 2018)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Rose not quite getting it together. l
		
Click to expand...

errm - solo 3rd place, 5 under, joint second best round of the day. If Rory hadn't put that run together at the end he would have been right in it.


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 19, 2018)

Canfordhacker said:



			errm - solo 3rd place, 5 under, joint second best round of the day. If Rory hadn't put that run together at the end he would have been right in it.
		
Click to expand...

Yep and he burnt the edge of more holes than anyone else watching last night, could easily have won it. I would actually tip Rose over Rory if they had the lead on the last day at Augusta, based on previous performances at that course.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			He came 2nd last week by 1 shot, he was contending after 15 holes on Sunday this week. How have you come to the conclusion that it is "very unlikely" that he wins a tournament this year? Your anti-Woods bias is hilarious, if someone was saying the same about Rory you'd be going off on one.
		
Click to expand...

Well Rory has won 4 majors in the past 5 years as well as multiple other events , he has shown that he is more than capable of beating all the current top players - so when someone writes Rory off because of one poor season where he was injured is daft 

Woods has gone through multiple operations including a massive back one and is showing that right now his driving is nowhere near the standard required - last week whilst he finished a shot back he didnâ€™t ever look like he was going to win and the same yesterday - and I donâ€™t see it any different in weeks and months to come , after the adrenaline wears off from the initial up of the comeback I can see him drifting backwards - remember itâ€™s just an opinion


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 19, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Tiger's back will go again at some point in the not too distant future, in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure it can! The dodgy bits have been fused together!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			Not sure it can! The dodgy bits have been fused together!
		
Click to expand...

Well, something else will "go" then...
When you've been swinging that hard for 20 years, things start to wear out....


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well Rory has won 4 majors in the past 5 years as well as multiple other events , he has shown that he is more than capable of beating all the current top players - so when someone writes Rory off because of one poor season where he was injured is daft 

Woods has gone through multiple operations including a massive back one and is showing that right now his driving is nowhere near the standard required - last week whilst he finished a shot back he didnâ€™t ever look like he was going to win and the same yesterday - and I donâ€™t see it any different in weeks and months to come , after the adrenaline wears off from the initial up of the comeback I can see him drifting backwards - remember itâ€™s just an opinion
		
Click to expand...

He had a putt on 18 to get into a playoff last week. How did he never look like winning?


----------



## Yant (Mar 19, 2018)

I think Woods' game looks fantastic. Only a matter of time before he wins again. He played some remarkable shots last week and although his driving continues to be the part of his game that he struggles with, his powers of recovery and his short game is more than good enough to combat it.

As for Rory, he just needed someone to free him up on the greens. Looks like big bad brad did the trick!


----------



## JamesR (Mar 19, 2018)

Yant said:



			I think Woods' game looks fantastic. Only a matter of time before he wins again. He played some remarkable shots last week and although his driving continues to be the part of his game that he struggles with, his powers of recovery and his short game is more than good enough to combat it.

*As for Rory, he just needed someone to free him up on the greens. Looks like big bad brad did the trick*!
		
Click to expand...

I must have missed something - what does this relate to?


----------



## hovis (Mar 19, 2018)

i can see tiger playing well at the masters.  very forgiving on the long drives and tiger still putts very well.   i just cant tune in if he does win to watch everyone dry humping his leg like a horny dog


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 19, 2018)

I saw a few minutes of coverage at the golf club. Matsuyama was just off the green faffing about, Woods and Day were stood at the side chatting away. After several minutes Matsuyama played his shot. At that point the other two then started to look at their putts. Seriously, they could have saved 3 or 4 minutes just on that 1 hole alone. That is what is putting me off watching golf, nothing to do with all the Woods coverage


----------



## Yant (Mar 19, 2018)

JamesR said:



			I must have missed something - what does this relate to?
		
Click to expand...

Spent some time with Brad Faxon;

http://golfweek.com/2018/03/18/19th...mental-approach-to-putting-and-reaps-rewards/


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 19, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Well, something else will "go" then...
When you've been swinging that hard for 20 years, things start to wear out....
		
Click to expand...


Oh here we go. The back surgeons/experts have logged in....


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 19, 2018)

People are forgetting Sky donâ€™t dictate the coverage. Itâ€™s done by the US channels which sky feed from.

the yanks love tiger more than I do, so no shock theyâ€™ll show him.

people saying tiger wasnâ€™t in with a shot at any point yesterday are crazy... Rory just got hit a hit like when Schwartzel blitzed the field at the masters.

Phil - with regards to not competing at the Open, worthwhile remembering Tiger won 2 of his Opens at St. Andrews where there is little to no rough, and 1 at Royal Liverpool where he hit one driver all week.

i think if he took the route of stenson and left it in the bag he wouldâ€™ve devastating again


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			I don't agree. He's going to have at least 1 good week with the driver and I don't see any way that he doesn't win this season. I guess we'll wait and see.
		
Click to expand...

Which might be the week he has a cold putter. Driving well doesnt always lead to good scores.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 19, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			People come on here and moan about Sky showing boring US PGA golf week after week, now itâ€™s boring because Tigers back, would it of been exciting if the BBC had it on or is it like weâ€™ve told time and time again Sky are taking the host broadcasters feed, and in the US Tiger is news.
If you donâ€™t like it donâ€™t watch it.

PS. It aint going to change anytime soon unless Tiger gets injured or isnâ€™t playing in the event.
		
Click to expand...

Oh it's not *boring *because Tiger's back - it's Tiger obsession that's tedious. And yes I know that the Sky viewing figures for this tournament were relatively very high - correctly I have no doubt put down to Tiger - but tell me again how that really benefits the golf that we on here play?  Lot's more folks taking up the game or joining clubs?  Hmmm - not so sure that there is much Tiger trickle down...(no please don't)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 19, 2018)

Yant said:



			I think Woods' game looks fantastic. Only a matter of time before he wins again. *He played some remarkable shots* last week and although his driving continues to be the part of his game that he struggles with, his powers of recovery and his short game is more than good enough to combat it.

As for Rory, he just needed someone to free him up on the greens. Looks like big bad brad did the trick!
		
Click to expand...

I don't actually recall Woods playing shots any more remarkable than many other players...indeed I think the most remarkable I saw was DeChambeau's second to the 16th yesterday...after which he holded the eagle putt.


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			He came 2nd last week by 1 shot, he was contending after 15 holes on Sunday this week. How have you come to the conclusion that it is "very unlikely" that he wins a tournament this year? Your anti-Woods bias is hilarious, if someone was saying the same about Rory you'd be going off on one.
		
Click to expand...

His anti Woods bias is almost as hilarious as your pro Woods bias.

The reality of this week was he got in a position to be 1 off the lead after 15 holes whilst the leaders were 3 or 4 back. He wasn't really contending up until that point and given he finished 8 behind the winner after starting 5 behind the leader would suggest he was never a serious contender to win in round 4.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Oh here we go. The back surgeons/experts have logged in....
		
Click to expand...

The irony of that post is that you're being an expert on things not wearing out after years of swinging hard....
Just sayin'


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Mar 19, 2018)

Canfordhacker said:



			errm - solo 3rd place, 5 under, joint second best round of the day. If Rory hadn't put that run together at the end he would have been right in it.
		
Click to expand...

Fair call, I think that as he was always one step behind Rory who had often wrapped the birdie up first it hid some of the play he had done. Still saw plenty and hopefully this stellar period for Rose continues.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 19, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh it's not *boring *because Tiger's back - it's Tiger obsession that's tedious. And yes I know that the Sky viewing figures for this tournament were relatively very high - correctly I have no doubt put down to Tiger - but tell me again how that really benefits the golf that we on here play?  Lot's more folks taking up the game or joining clubs?  Hmmm - not so sure that there is much Tiger trickle down...(no please don't)
		
Click to expand...

Ask guys in their late 20â€™s mid 30â€™s why they got into Golf? A lot will say because of Tiger and as me and others stated it was a comp in the US giving a US feed.
If we only discuss what benefits us on here you might as well pack in


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 19, 2018)

Imurg said:



			The irony of that post is that you're being an expert on things not wearing out after years of swinging hard....
Just sayin'
		
Click to expand...


HAHA true.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			HAHA true.
		
Click to expand...

:thup::rofl::thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 19, 2018)

All joking aside, I really do think that Woods needs to reign it in a bit or he is risking further injuries. Multiple back and knee operations already yet he still swings it absolutely flat out. No need to do that, just hit more club!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 19, 2018)

drive4show said:



			All joking aside, I really do think that Woods needs to reign it in a bit or he is risking further injuries. Multiple back and knee operations already yet he still swings it absolutely flat out. No need to do that, just hit more club!
		
Click to expand...

People have been saying that for years. Not just the likes of us on a forum or down the local golf club. Ex pro's on tv, pundits etc. It would be a shame if he damaged himself further when he could reign in as you suggest. He is good enough to take that extra club, blimey he is Tiger Woods and can do most bits of golf better than the rest.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 19, 2018)

drive4show said:



			All joking aside, I really do think that Woods needs to reign it in a bit or he is risking further injuries. Multiple back and knee operations already yet he still swings it absolutely flat out. *No need to do that, just hit more club*!
		
Click to expand...

Er...What club is 'more club' than Driver?


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2018)

drive4show said:



			All joking aside, I really do think that Woods needs to reign it in a bit or he is risking further injuries. Multiple back and knee operations already yet he still swings it absolutely flat out. No need to do that, just hit more club!
		
Click to expand...

You can't hit more club than your driver though. If anything he's already reigned his irons in.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			Er...What club is 'more club' than Driver? 

Click to expand...

Reign back the driver a bit and then take more club...
It would be a crying shame to see him work his butt off to get back to the sort of form that does win Majors only for his back or something else to give out as he's trying to hit it into next week...


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 19, 2018)

Modern golf has Tiger to thank for where it is today. He is the star name. 

I was never a huge fan but respect him and I'm in awe of his achievements, but I have the "sitting down to watch golf buzz" back because Tiger is back and I want to see how he is doing and how he compares to the Tiger of old. 

I don't think he's that far away, his holing out is still amongst the best on tour. Majors? Very possibly. Time will tell but I will not write him off.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 19, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			Er...What club is 'more club' than Driver? 

Click to expand...

There's always one   

As Ian quite rightly says, hit the driver a controlled 300 instead of an uncontrolled 320 then hit 1 more club into the green. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Mar 19, 2018)

The only annoyance I do have is not with the TV coverage, but the crowds a little to keen to cheer a Tiger shot. A few hit the green but long putts and they were still getting an almighty reception.


----------



## Del_Boy (Mar 19, 2018)

Think he has always just loved smashing the driver - donâ€™t think heâ€™ll ever lose that instinct.  Just like Phil always wanting to play the big flop on short shots.  Both probably think shall I play the safe shot?  Sod Iâ€™ll go with my gut instinct


----------



## Captainron (Mar 19, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Modern golf has Tiger to thank for where it is today. He is the star name. 

I was never a huge fan but respect him and I'm in awe of his achievements, but I have the "sitting down to watch golf buzz" back because Tiger is back and I want to see how he is doing and how he compares to the Tiger of old. 

I don't think he's that far away, his holing out is still amongst the best on tour. Majors? Very possibly. Time will tell but I will not write him off.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this.

I will always cheer against him because he was always winning. No doubt he draws the crowds but following him around the course is a nightmare with the masses of people (Seen him at 5 Opens) but the upside is that the others groups can be viewed pretty easily


----------



## quinn (Mar 19, 2018)

Tigers the best player To have ever played the game, just enjoy watching him whilst you still can, personally reckon heâ€™s got at least one major left in him


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 19, 2018)

quinn said:



			Tigers the best player To have ever played the game
		
Click to expand...

In the last 25 years. Yes!

Of all time? Impossible to say. 

Players can only, at most, be the best of their  generation. 

Morris, Vardon, Hagen, Jones, Nelson, Hogan, Nicklaus, Woods.

None of us can possibly say who is the greatest ever.


----------



## SteveJay (Mar 19, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Sky are taking the host broadcasters feed, and in the US Tiger is news.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely......Sky don't have much say in the coverage, apart from odd bits here and there and interviews, so whilst I am not a massive Sky fan I think we need to accept that in the US Tiger is a real draw and this sort of coverage will continue whilst he is competitive.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2018)

SteveJay said:



			Absolutely......Sky don't have much say in the coverage, apart from odd bits here and there and interviews, so whilst I am not a massive Sky fan I think we need to accept that in the US Tiger is a real draw and this sort of coverage will continue whilst he is competitive.
		
Click to expand...

This has been said time and time again on numerous threads before and of course the hysteria was going to into a frenzy not only with Woods back, but with him playing rather well. Yes Sky have jumped on the bandwagon and led their coverage with what Woods had done etc but any broadcaster including the BBC would do the same as he's the big story. I expect both to do the same with their Masters coverage


----------



## quinn (Mar 19, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			In the last 25 years. Yes!

Of all time? Impossible to say. 

Players can only, at most, be the best of their  generation. 

Morris, Vardon, Hagen, Jones, Nelson, Hogan, Nicklaus, Woods.

None of us can possibly say who is the greatest ever.
		
Click to expand...

I can, itâ€™s woods ðŸ˜‰


----------



## dewsweeper (Mar 19, 2018)

Del_Boy said:



			LP wonâ€™t see - heâ€™ll be switching off soon until Tiger hangs up the clubs
		
Click to expand...

Oh no he won't!!
Mores the pity, he really is a strange golf fan but it takes all sorts.


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2018)

quinn said:



			I can, itâ€™s woods ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

It canâ€™t be, if everyone played as well as they can then itâ€™s obviously Rory


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2018)

dewsweeper said:



			Oh no he won't!!
Mores the pity, he really is a strange golf fan but it takes all sorts.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry can you explain how i am a "strange golf " fan 

Whilst driving in tonight Talksport were actually talking about Woods and multiple people were phoning to say that they have switched off because of the wall to wall coverage of Tiger Woods - watching golf over the past 5 years has been far more enjoyable without the focus on one person - by wanting that to continue and wanting the coverage to not be dominated by one person that makes me strange ? There have been plenty of times over the past couple of weeks were i have switched off the golf because of the dominance in the media of one person .


----------



## User101 (Mar 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry can you explain how i am a "strange golf " fan 

Whilst driving in tonight Talksport were actually talking about Woods and multiple people were phoning to say that they have switched off because of the wall to wall coverage of Tiger Woods - watching golf over the past 5 years has been far more enjoyable without the focus on one person - by wanting that to continue and wanting the coverage to not be dominated by one person that makes me strange ? There have been plenty of times over the past couple of weeks were i have switched off the golf because of the dominance in the media of one person .
		
Click to expand...

...and for every one that has turned off because of the Tiger coverage, probably 5000 have turned on because of it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry can you explain how i am a "strange golf " fan 

Whilst driving in tonight Talksport were actually talking about Woods and multiple people were phoning to say that they have switched off because of the wall to wall coverage of Tiger Woods - watching golf over the past 5 years has been far more enjoyable without the focus on one person - by wanting that to continue and wanting the coverage to not be dominated by one person that makes me strange ? There have been plenty of times over the past couple of weeks were i have switched off the golf because of the dominance in the media of one person .
		
Click to expand...

Ah talksport .. the sun of the radio world..

A joke


----------



## DaveR (Mar 19, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Ah talksport .. the sun of the radio world..

A joke
		
Click to expand...

Is that fact or just your opinion?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 19, 2018)

DaveR said:



			Is that fact or just your opinion?
		
Click to expand...

The fact itâ€™s bear baiting radio with Adrian Durham anywhere near it should make it kind of obvious


----------



## DaveR (Mar 19, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			The fact itâ€™s bear baiting radio with Adrian Durham anywhere near it should make it kind of obvious
		
Click to expand...

So just your opinion then.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 19, 2018)

DaveR said:



			So just your opinion then.
		
Click to expand...

Only have to listen to any one of their phone ins where the standard of caller wouldnâ€™t be out of place on Jeremy Kyle


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Ah talksport .. the sun of the radio world..

A joke
		
Click to expand...

Fair assumption. Frothy and throwaway radio with definite agendas. And I agree with Cabby that more will have tuned in over the weekend because of Woods than turned off (although maybe his estimation may be a tad excessive although difficult to quantify one way or another). I think golf and the interest in it will increase again now Woods is back. That has to be a benefit even if the majority only watch on TV then viewing increase and as someone once said "every little helps"


----------



## Del_Boy (Mar 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry can you explain how i am a "strange golf " fan 

Whilst driving in tonight Talksport were actually talking about Woods and multiple people were phoning to say that they have switched off because of the wall to wall coverage of Tiger Woods - watching golf over the past 5 years has been far more enjoyable without the focus on one person - by wanting that to continue and wanting the coverage to not be dominated by one person that makes me strange ? There have been plenty of times over the past couple of weeks were i have switched off the golf because of the dominance in the media of one person .
		
Click to expand...

If you feel that strongly about it ping a note To Jeremy CEO of Sky jeremy.darroch@bskyb.com Iâ€™m sure if the backlash is huge heâ€™ll do his utmost to get the majority back on side so that the subs keep pouring into sky


----------



## User101 (Mar 19, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fair assumption. Frothy and throwaway radio with definite agendas. And I agree with Cabby that more will have tuned in over the weekend because of Woods than turned off (although maybe his estimation may be a tad excessive although difficult to quantify one way or another). I think golf and the interest in it will increase again now Woods is back. That has to be a benefit even if the majority only watch on TV then viewing increase and as someone once said "every little helps"
		
Click to expand...

I mean in general in the US, if Tiger is at the sharp end, the viewing figures go through the roof.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry can you explain how i am a "strange golf " fan 

Whilst driving in tonight Talksport were actually talking about Woods and multiple people were phoning to say that they have switched off because of the wall to wall coverage of Tiger Woods - watching golf over the past 5 years has been far more enjoyable without the focus on one person - by wanting that to continue and wanting the coverage to not be dominated by one person that makes me strange ? There have been plenty of times over the past couple of weeks were i have switched off the golf because of the dominance in the media of one person .
		
Click to expand...

During woods career, he has won 25% of tournaments heâ€™s entered. Considering the amount of top 1pâ€™s he has, it stands to reason that he was the main coverage in the past. So whilst atm it may seem a little excessive, those complaining about it in the past must have forgotten the reason. The leaders still get coverage now donâ€™t they?


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 19, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			In the last 25 years. Yes!

Of all time? Impossible to say. 

Players can only, at most, be the best of their  generation. 

Morris, Vardon, Hagen, Jones, Nelson, Hogan, Nicklaus, Woods.

None of us can possibly say who is the greatest ever.
		
Click to expand...

I can and its a Mr Woods as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 19, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I can and its a Mr Woods as far as I'm concerned.
		
Click to expand...

You must be one hell of an age to have seen them all at their peak to enable that conclusion to be reached.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 20, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			Not sure it can! The dodgy bits have been fused together!
		
Click to expand...

Spinal fusions can and do break down.

And having a spinal fusion puts even more pressure on the surrounding motion segments in the spine so they will wear out more quickly and be more prone to disc prolapses, degeneration etc than previously.

Tiger has always disregarded what is best for his body in his never ending quest to be the best. The marine training was the most extreme version of that but even now he is sacrificing his long term health and comfort to try to regain former glories.

His back WILL go again if he plays at this level consistently and the nature of spinal problems mean that they generally get worse each time.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 20, 2018)

If most people agree that Tiger should ease off a bit to preserve his health and hit more fairways then you can guarantee that his 'team' know it as well and have advised him so. Yet he still thrashes away with the driver on full power.

In my opinion he's either so determined to beat Jacks' record he won't listen to the advice
Or, he's just a bit stupid.

Currently I am undecided

As for Rory........the best swing I have ever seen.


----------



## Del_Boy (Mar 20, 2018)

bobmac said:



			If most people agree that Tiger should ease off a bit to preserve his health and hit more fairways then you can guarantee that his 'team' know it as well and have advised him so. Yet he still thrashes away with the driver on full power.

In my opinion he's either so determined to beat Jacks' record he won't listen to the advice
Or, he's just a bit stupid.

Currently I am undecided

As for Rory........the best swing I have ever seen.
		
Click to expand...

Or he just likes smashing the driver.  His body upto him what he wants to do with it


----------



## Steve Bamford (Mar 20, 2018)

Based on his last 2 outings I don't see him being quite such a high-profile factor at Augusta, if wind doesn't become a factor. You need to be hitting 75% GIR if conditions are calm - I wonder if TW can do that.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 20, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Spinal fusions can and do break down.

And having a spinal fusion puts even more pressure on the surrounding motion segments in the spine so they will wear out more quickly and be more prone to disc prolapses, degeneration etc than previously.

Tiger has always disregarded what is best for his body in his never ending quest to be the best. The marine training was the most extreme version of that but even now he is sacrificing his long term health and comfort to try to regain former glories.

His back WILL go again if he plays at this level consistently and the nature of spinal problems mean that they generally get worse each time.
		
Click to expand...

who says that Seal training is bad for your body?! These guys are the fittest in the world. It pushes it to its limits but who says thatâ€™s a bad thing. Those same mental lessons heâ€™d have learnt are what took him to be IMO the greatest golfer ever.

how is he sacrificing his long term health? Heâ€™s fit, lean and mentally happier.....what should he be doing for his long term health? Taking up knitting?

im sorry to dig but people like yourself seem to have this view that he lives in the gym and is squatting while he sleeps....

i assume youâ€™re in the â€˜Rory has back issues because he works outâ€™ camp too?

the probably sounds like an attack at you, I donâ€™t mean it that way. Interested in your views thatâ€™s all.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 20, 2018)

Mendie, they will be the fittest in the world, along with other special forces personnel who frankly are all different human beings to the rest of us, but they may be that for an elite period. I doubt you stay in that job for 30 years. How does it work long term? I don't know but my gut instinct is that the work they do is not setting them for a relaxing retirement, it is about keeping them alive for the immediate, pushing their bodies to the limit. Tiger is a golfer wanting a long golf career and I am not sure elite forces training ticks that box.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Mendie, they will be the fittest in the world, along with other special forces personnel who frankly are all different human beings to the rest of us, but they may be that for an elite period. I doubt you stay in that job for 30 years. How does it work long term? I don't know but my gut instinct is that the work they do is not setting them for a relaxing retirement, it is about keeping them alive for the immediate, pushing their bodies to the limit. Tiger is a golfer wanting a long golf career and I am not sure elite forces training ticks that box.
		
Click to expand...

this is valid, but in the grand scheme of things, golf is not a long career.....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 20, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			this is valid, but in the grand scheme of things, golf is not a long career.....
		
Click to expand...

In the modern era he could have 30 years in elite tournaments before going up to the Seniors Tour if he so wished. That is pretty decent in terms of career length. That will not be every golfer, I can't see Rory lasting that long for example but Justin Rose could as his swing is relatively smooth.

I think everyone talking about TW and his back actually does so out of concern. It makes me wince when I see how hard he swings, he really does rip it. I get that helped bring him success but if he wants to go on longer he will / may have to box a little smarter.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			In the modern era he could have 30 years in elite tournaments before going up to the Seniors Tour if he so wished. That is pretty decent in terms of career length. That will not be every golfer, I can't see Rory lasting that long for example but Justin Rose could as his swing is relatively smooth.

I think everyone talking about TW and his back actually does so out of concern. It makes me wince when I see how hard he swings, he really does rip it. I get that helped bring him success but if he wants to go on longer he will / may have to box a little smarter.
		
Click to expand...

Thing is, I am Justin Rose has had multiple back issues as did Freddie Couples and Ernie Els

So I would suggest that Tempo of swing has little to do with Back injuries. Sean Foley on the other hand - great for a back injury


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 20, 2018)

Ha ha, trust me to pick a bad example.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 20, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			who says that Seal training is bad for your body?! These guys are the fittest in the world. It pushes it to its limits but who says thatâ€™s a bad thing. Those same mental lessons heâ€™d have learnt are what took him to be IMO the greatest golfer ever.

how is he sacrificing his long term health? Heâ€™s fit, lean and mentally happier.....what should he be doing for his long term health? Taking up knitting?

im sorry to dig but people like yourself seem to have this view that he lives in the gym and is squatting while he sleeps....

i assume youâ€™re in the â€˜Rory has back issues because he works outâ€™ camp too?

the probably sounds like an attack at you, I donâ€™t mean it that way. Interested in your views thatâ€™s all.
		
Click to expand...

He wore out his knee doing military training that was not conducive to the body a golfer needed. 

Heâ€™s doing long term damage by continuing to put strain on his already patched up spine. Back problems like this NEVER go away. Ever. The spine does NOT regenerate. Theyâ€™ve merely fused up the troublesome region which, as I said above, actually causes other areas to degrade more quickly. He is going to have severe problems with his back as an old man. Potentially very debilitating problems.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 20, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			He wore out his knee doing military training that was not conducive to the body a golfer needed. 

Heâ€™s doing long term damage by continuing to put strain on his already patched up spine. Back problems like this NEVER go away. Ever. The spine does NOT regenerate. Theyâ€™ve merely fused up the troublesome region which, as I said above, actually causes other areas to degrade more quickly. He is going to have severe problems with his back as an old man. Potentially very debilitating problems.
		
Click to expand...

I hate to be THAT guy, but tiger had knee surgery before he was ever on tour, so heâ€™s had knee problems since a young age. Nothing to do with military training


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm not a betting man but I wouldn't put money on Woods lasting any longer than 5 years looking at this list   

https://www.pga.com/news/pga-tour/complete-list-tiger-woods-injuries


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 21, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			I hate to be THAT guy, but tiger had knee surgery before he was ever on tour, so heâ€™s had knee problems since a young age. Nothing to do with military training
		
Click to expand...

His ACL problems were massively exacerbated by the military training to the point where he wore his ACL down to a tiny fraction of what is should have been. He did exercises he should never have been doing. You should read Hank Haney's book about his time with Woods where he discusses it all and explains the damage the military training did.


----------



## hovis (Mar 21, 2018)

so we're all medical experts now?

I'm sure tigers team have got this.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 21, 2018)

hovis said:



			so we're all medical experts now?

I'm sure tigers team have got this.
		
Click to expand...

No one is claiming to be an expert but some of us will have some level of knowledge in the fields, yes.

And you're completely disregarding the fact that he has time and time again ignored medical advice resulting in problems with his knees, his back, his addictions and I've no doubt other issues?

Tiger surrounds himself with yes men or ignores the no men.


----------



## hovis (Mar 21, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			No one is claiming to be an expert but some of us will have some level of knowledge in the fields, yes.

And you're completely disregarding the fact that he has time and time again ignored medical advice resulting in problems with his knees, his back, his addictions and I've no doubt other issues?

Tiger surrounds himself with yes men or ignores the no men.
		
Click to expand...

how do you know he ignores the advice?  in fact, how do you know what advice he's been given?

and finally.   how do you know he surrounds himself with yes men?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2018)

Rory in trouble and not showing any of the form of last week. Coming down from a big win? Bad day? Streaky? But Uihlein should have been beatable even if he was a little off surely


----------



## HankMarvin (Mar 21, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Rory in trouble and not showing any of the form of last week. Coming down from a big win? Bad day? Streaky? But Uihlein should have been beatable even if he was a little off surely
		
Click to expand...

Agree.

This should have been any easy match for Rory but looks like it a struggle, I mean 5 down with 5 to play is a whooping.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 21, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			His ACL problems were massively exacerbated by the military training to the point where he wore his ACL down to a tiny fraction of what is should have been. He did exercises he should never have been doing. You should read Hank Haney's book about his time with Woods where he discusses it all and explains the damage the military training did.
		
Click to expand...

ive read it 3x and even have a signed copy ðŸ˜‰

he had an operation in 94... you canâ€™t get away from that.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 21, 2018)

hovis said:



			how do you know he ignores the advice?  in fact, how do you know what advice he's been given?

and finally.   how do you know he surrounds himself with yes men?
		
Click to expand...


Exactly.

the man has 14 majors and 79 victories yet heâ€™s made poor decisions ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 22, 2018)

hovis said:



			how do you know he ignores the advice?  in fact, how do you know what advice he's been given?

and finally.   how do you know he surrounds himself with yes men?
		
Click to expand...

Well documented.



MendieGK said:



			ive read it 3x and even have a signed copy 

he had an operation in 94... you canâ€™t get away from that.
		
Click to expand...

The operation in '94 wasn't anything to do with an ACL rupture. When his ACL did need surgery, that was the time for him to STOP intensive training on it. He did NOT do that, he continued and ended up wearing it away to virtually nothing.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 22, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Exactly.

the man has 14 majors and 79 victories yet heâ€™s made poor decisions
		
Click to expand...

Regarding his long term health, yes he has. No one is talking about the impact it had on his golf BEFORE the way he looked after himself caused the problems.

I have no anti-Tiger agenda - I'm happy to admit he is BY FAR the best golfer the world has ever seen. It's sad that people hold Jack's major record over him as if it proves anything. Woods did it all at a time of much more competitive golf. Tiger is untouchable in terms of a golf career.


----------



## User101 (Mar 22, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Woods did it all at a time of much more competitive golf. Tiger is untouchable in terms of a golf career.
		
Click to expand...


That's subjective. You're suggesting that Tom Watson, Gary Player, Arnie etc etc weren't competitive ?? Come on fella listen to yourself, it could be argued that Tiger didn't compete in such competitive times as Jack. 

I'd take a guess that you're under 40 years old ??


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 22, 2018)

Cabby said:



			You're suggesting that Tom Watson, Gary Player, Arnie etc etc weren't competitive ??
		
Click to expand...

No, I'm not. 

The depth of field is much greater now than ever before.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 22, 2018)

I don't care if TW goes on to beat Jacks' record, in my opinion he will never be half the man Jack is.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 22, 2018)

Any one notice that during last nights coverage, they kept showing Rory on the range, Rory hugging Michelson, Rory laughing with his caddy, all while not showing the actual golf? 

No, thought not, but it is the case.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 22, 2018)

bobmac said:



			I don't care if TW goes on to beat Jacks' record, in my opinion he will never be half the man Jack is.
		
Click to expand...

But as a golfer he surpassed him by a clear distance.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 22, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			But as a golfer he surpassed him by a clear distance.
		
Click to expand...

In your opinion.

The record books tell a different story.
And if you think majors dont count, then you are at odds with the vast majority of the golfing world.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 22, 2018)

bobmac said:



			In your opinion.

The record books tell a different story.
And if you think majors dont count, then you are at odds with the vast majority of the golfing world.
		
Click to expand...

The record books don't tell a different story at all. It's comparing apples and oranges.

Majors definitely do count. You're now just inventing things. Jack wouldn't have won anywhere near as many in a more competitive era of golf.


----------



## User101 (Mar 22, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			The record books don't tell a different story at all. It's comparing apples and oranges.

Majors definitely do count. You're now just inventing things. Jack wouldn't have won anywhere near as many in a more competitive era of golf.
		
Click to expand...

Were you around in Jack's era ??


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 22, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Were you around in Jack's era ??
		
Click to expand...

Nope, but there are plenty of records that cover it in great detail. If you're going to play the "you didn't see it live" card, then I'll just notch it up as the usual old-timers argument where they're determined the old days were better. 

What next? Football was better "back in 't day?"...


----------



## bobmac (Mar 22, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			You're now just inventing things. Jack wouldn't have won anywhere near as many in a more competitive era of golf.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not inventing anything.
It's you that is giving your opinion as a fact.

I believe Jack Nicklaus is the best golfer and the records agree.


----------



## r0wly86 (Mar 22, 2018)

This is a completely pointless argument.

It is impossible to compare different eras. You could argue that Tiger wouldn't have won as much in Jack's era playing with old technology.

The fact is we can never know because by definition different era cannot play each other in their prime with the same equipment.

Can't we just say that Tiger is the best in his era, Jack the best in his and Jones the best back when.

Why do we have to get heated abou the greatest ever when we can't possibly know


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Mar 22, 2018)

Can't we get some sort of computer simulation ala Rocky VI which inspires Jack to come out of retirement and him and Tiger go toe to toe down the stretch at the Masters for the winner takes all GOAT status?


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 22, 2018)

bobmac said:



			I'm not inventing anything.
It's you that is giving your opinion as a fact.

I believe Jack Nicklaus is the best golfer and the records agree.
		
Click to expand...

Records prove nothing as they aren't in similar era. Cling to your memories if you like, it's clear who was the better player to anyone with an ounce of objectivity. Nostalgia is truly an opiate in the mind of many.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 22, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Records prove nothing as they aren't in similar era. Cling to your memories if you like, it's clear who was the better player to anyone with an ounce of objectivity. Nostalgia is truly an opiate in the mind of many.
		
Click to expand...

As we are not going to agree on this can we at least agree tha Nicklaus is the most successful golfer?


----------



## DRW (Mar 22, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Nicklaus is the most successful golfer?
		
Click to expand...

Surely that is Sam Snead with 82 wins, then Tiger with 79, then Jack with 73:rofl:


----------



## User101 (Mar 22, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Nope, but there are plenty of records that cover it in great detail. If you're going to play the "you didn't see it live" card, then I'll just notch it up as the usual old-timers argument where they're determined the old days were better. 

What next? Football was better "back in 't day?"...
		
Click to expand...

I'm a huge Tiger fan but not a deluded one. The fact that you can't open your mind up to someone that the records books states is better than him tells us you're deluded. He is the greatest thing that ever happened to the game, unquestionably yet you insist that his era was more competitive than Jack's is further proof of delusion parties you weren't around when Jack was playing.


----------



## r0wly86 (Mar 22, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Records prove nothing as they aren't in similar era. Cling to your memories if you like, it's clear who was the better player to anyone with an ounce of objectivity. Nostalgia is truly an opiate in the mind of many.
		
Click to expand...

How can you say objectively when you admitted never having seen Jack play?

This is why it's impossible to have this argument, Bobby Jones retired in his 20s, Ben Hogan was in a car crash etc

Also don't forget players from a long time ago would have had to get a boat to play in other countries to their chances of winning abroad was limited to how often they could actually go abroad.

Harry Vardon won the Open 6 times and US Open once. But he only went to America 3 times, winning the US Open once and 2nd twice. He also suffered from TB, and popularised the most used golf grip in modern golf.

I think he has a claim as the GOAT. But it is impossible to compare different eras


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 22, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			...Woods did it all at a time of much more competitive golf....
		
Click to expand...

I disagree with this! He was certainly, and may still be, 'the standout golfer of his time'! But, pretty much by definition, that also suggests that no-one else was competitive! 

Now, consider the Nicklaus/Watson/Player/Palmer era. All of them, and a few others, were 'competitive'! but none could be defined as athletes, nor did any of them dominant or change the game in the same/equivalent way that Tiger did!


----------



## r0wly86 (Mar 22, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			I disagree with this! He was certainly, and may still be, 'the standout golfer of his time'! But, pretty much by definition, that also suggests that no-one else was competitive! 

Now, consider the Nicklaus/Watson/Player/Palmer era. All of them, and a few others, were 'competitive'! but none could be defined as athletes, nor did any of them dominant or change the game in the same/equivalent way that Tiger did!
		
Click to expand...

Depends what you mean by change the game, Player (definitely an athlete and piorneed the fitness side) made the game global and to this day I believe is the most travelled athlete of all time.

Palmer was the first celebrity golfer, on the cover of Sports Illustrated in 1960 and named sportsman of the year, he created huge interest in the sport.

Nicklaus, and especially the Nicklaus/Palmer partnership made golf a mainstream televised sport and it meant there was a hell of a lot more money in the game.

Yes Woods changed the sport, but without those before him he wouldn't have been in the place to do it. Standing on the shoulders of giants is an apt phrase


----------



## Jacko_G (May 11, 2018)

Yet another short game/putting horror show by Rors.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 11, 2018)

And there was me thinking the poor play which has cost him today has come from the tee - missed loads of fairways as well as hitting the water twice from the tee.


----------



## GaryK (May 11, 2018)

Is the great Rory un-droppable from the RC team?
Ok, so he won the Arnold Palmer & T5 at the Masters, but other than that he has struggled. Certainly a shadow of his results a few years back.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 12, 2018)

GaryK said:



			Is the great Rory un-droppable from the RC team?
Ok, so he won the Arnold Palmer & T5 at the Masters, but other than that he has struggled. Certainly a shadow of his results a few years back.
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t see him needing a captains pick.

But I doubt the US team would fear playing against him.


----------



## garyinderry (May 12, 2018)

Ryder cup format may suit him better as he can play with the hand brake off and not have to worry about trying to put 4 rounds together.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2018)

GaryK said:



			Is the great Rory un-droppable from the RC team?
Ok, so he won the Arnold Palmer & T5 at the Masters, but other than that he has struggled. Certainly a shadow of his results a few years back.
		
Click to expand...

McIlroy will gain enough points to qualify - his tournament record this year isnâ€™t as bad as people make out - he has had a win , plus a number of top 5 and top tens a few mid tables and a couple of missed cuts 

No one is lighting up the golfing world week in week out right now. McIlroy will be fine.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 12, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Anyone care to comment on the rubbish been Spouted on here? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not new news, at least 5 years old, maybe more.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 12, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			Ryder cup format may suit him better as he can play with the hand brake off and not have to worry about trying to put 4 rounds together.
		
Click to expand...

Still needs to hole putts and it's quite clear that he's still struggling severely with that area of his game.


----------



## TheDiablo (May 12, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Still needs to hole putts and it's quite clear that he's still struggling severely with that area of his game.
		
Click to expand...

Rorys putting stats in 2018 are better than DJ, JT, Woods, Spieth, Stenson, Reed and Fowler but don't let facts get in the way of a good cliche


----------



## Jacko_G (May 12, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			Rorys putting stats in 2018 are better than DJ, JT, Woods, Spieth, Stenson, Reed and Fowler but don't let facts get in the way of a good cliche
		
Click to expand...

Stats hide a lot of things.

Guy is guff with a putter. Showed it again last night.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Stats hide a lot of things.

Guy is guff with a putter. Showed it again last night.
		
Click to expand...

Stats also show a lot of things especially in golf and the stats in regards McIlroys putting show that he isnâ€™t â€œguffâ€ with a putter -

McIlroy didnâ€™t miss the cut because of his putting - he missed because of his tee shots , 4 of them in the water , plenty into the rough and sand. He spent most of the Comp scrambling for pars.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Stats also show a lot of things especially in golf and the stats in regards McIlroys putting show that he isnâ€™t â€œguffâ€ with a putter -

McIlroy didnâ€™t miss the cut because of his putting - he missed because of his tee shots , 4 of them in the water , plenty into the rough and sand. He spent most of the Comp scrambling for pars.
		
Click to expand...

This summer the Ryder cup goes to the last hole in the last match. Europe has a tricky 4 footer. Is Rory your first pick?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			This summer the Ryder cup goes to the last hole in the last match. Europe has a tricky 4 footer. Is Rory your first pick?
		
Click to expand...

Edit - simple answer - yes he would be


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What sort of stupid scenario is that ? - why does every time someone make a relevant point you need to post something ridiculous like that. Its tedious now. 

McIlroy has knocked in plenty putts in pressure situations - people donâ€™t have to justify an opinion by answering ridiculous made up scenarios on maybes and what ifs.
		
Click to expand...

Haha. Sorry Phil just because a point is your opinion. It doesnâ€™t mean itâ€™s relevant. 

All over this forum we see you mock sports people that you obviously donâ€™t like, yet someone criticises someone you like and all of a sudden you get on your high horse and don your suit of armour to defend them. 

My point was clear, in a make or break scenario I wouldnâ€™t choose Rory. You chose to moan instead of say yes youâ€™d pick him first.

For the record what I asked was known as an hypothetical question.....y

***edit***

If youâ€™re gonna throw your toys out the pram. At least stand by them and donâ€™t worry about your Halo slipping.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Haha. Sorry Phil just because a point is your opinion. It doesnâ€™t mean itâ€™s relevant. 

All over this forum we see you mock sports people that you obviously donâ€™t like, yet someone criticises someone you like and all of a sudden you get on your high horse and don your suit of armour to defend them. 

My point was clear, in a make or break scenario I wouldnâ€™t choose Rory. You chose to moan instead of say yes youâ€™d pick him first.

For the record what I asked was known as an hypothetical question.....
		
Click to expand...

You are full of hypothetical situations - no one has said McIlroy is the best putter on tour so why would a pressure situation hypotheticall situation matter ?!? McIlory has sunk pressure putts before just as he has missed them - just like everyone tour pro who has ever played before. No one has suggested he is the pro to go to in a make or break situation. 

Poor putters donâ€™t win majors , poor putters donâ€™t win what he has done - the stats show he isnâ€™t a poor putter , no one has said he is the best. You can ask any hypothetical situation you want - it wonâ€™t change that


----------



## virgilvdk (May 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			McIlroy will gain enough points to qualify - *his tournament record this year isnâ€™t as bad as people make out - he has had a win , plus a number of top 5 and top tens a few mid tables and a couple of missed cuts *

No one is lighting up the golfing world week in week out right now. McIlroy will be fine.
		
Click to expand...

1 win and 3 top five and no top 10s. 3 missed cuts and a few meh finishes. 

So not so bad, but not great either


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You are full of hypothetical situations - no one has said McIlroy is the best putter on tour so why would a pressure situation hypotheticall situation matter ?!? McIlory has sunk pressure putts before just as he has missed them - just like everyone tour pro who has ever played before. No one has suggested he is the pro to go to in a make or break situation. 

Poor putters donâ€™t win majors , poor putters donâ€™t win what he has done - the stats show he isnâ€™t a poor putter , no one has said he is the best. You can ask any hypothetical situation you want - it wonâ€™t change that
		
Click to expand...

Oh look, youâ€™re repeating the same stuff over. Thatâ€™ll work and change my opinion.....

Forget hypothetical. When I watch the pga, that golf on sky you always tell us you donâ€™t watch.......I always feel he is more likely to miss a tricky short one than others. As do lots of other people. 

Imo his putting stats arenâ€™t that bad beciase heâ€™s a good lad putter, much like Westwood. Hit loads of greens when playing well, scare the hole and tap in, but when heâ€™s struggling and has a a round leaving him self iffy putts, he generally misses more that he holes. 

He has days when itâ€™s on and thatâ€™s generally when he wins. Heâ€™s a great player when on it, but his bad days which are increasingly frequent often stem from putting. The rest of the game may fall away and look equally bad by the end of 18.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 12, 2018)

Rory will have plenty more wins in his career(probably a few more majors aswell).
But i donâ€™t think heâ€™s going to be as successful as was anticipated when he was younger. 
Quite a few players are as good even when Rory is on it. 
Not sure why people get so defensive if anyone says anything negative about Rory.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Rory will have plenty more wins in his career(probably a few more majors aswell).
But i donâ€™t think heâ€™s going to be as successful as was anticipated when he was younger. 
Quite a few players are as good even when Rory is on it. 
Not sure why people get so defensive if anyone says anything negative about Rory.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on imo.  

He was was the first young gun to hit the heights but many have joined him. I believe that Day and Thomas are the best two now. Day looks to have come through his tough (personal) year. And Thomas seems to have the grit/tenacity of Spieth with a little more talent. 

I think Fowler could be the next Sergio (best player not to win a major) as he seems to have a round destroying double in him when the pressure rises.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 12, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Spot on imo.  

He was was the first young gun to hit the heights but many have joined him. I believe that Day and Thomas are the best two now. Day looks to have come through his tough (personal) year. And Thomas seems to have the grit/tenacity of Spieth with a little more talent. 

I think Fowler could be the next Sergio (best player not to win a major) as he seems to have a round destroying double in him when the pressure rises.
		
Click to expand...

Sergio won the masters&#128513;

Personally I think Fowler will win a major. 
I can also see Reed being in contention & winning more majors.


----------



## virgilvdk (May 12, 2018)

Another title too..

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/44087868


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 12, 2018)

virgilvdk said:



			Another title too..

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/44087868

Click to expand...

Must suck being Rory


----------



## Jacko_G (May 12, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Haha. Sorry Phil just because a point is your opinion. It doesnâ€™t mean itâ€™s relevant. 

All over this forum we see you mock sports people that you obviously donâ€™t like, yet someone criticises someone you like and all of a sudden you get on your high horse and don your suit of armour to defend them. 

My point was clear, in a make or break scenario I wouldnâ€™t choose Rory. You chose to moan instead of say yes youâ€™d pick him first.

For the record what I asked was known as an hypothetical question.....y

***edit***

If youâ€™re gonna throw your toys out the pram. At least stand by them and donâ€™t worry about your Halo slipping.....
		
Click to expand...


What a wonderful post. 

The exact reason I have him on block. Sadly when someone else quotes him I am reminded of how much baloney one man can spout.

With regards to your hypothetical question, Rory wouldn't be in my top 11 of 12 Ryder Cup players to hit that putt, purely based on what I have witnessed from him over the last few seasons.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Oh look, youâ€™re repeating the same stuff over. Thatâ€™ll work and change my opinion.....

Forget hypothetical. When I watch the pga, that golf on sky you always tell us you donâ€™t watch.......I always feel he is more likely to miss a tricky short one than others. As do lots of other people. 

Imo his putting stats arenâ€™t that bad beciase heâ€™s a good lad putter, much like Westwood. Hit loads of greens when playing well, scare the hole and tap in, but when heâ€™s struggling and has a a round leaving him self iffy putts, he generally misses more that he holes. 

He has days when itâ€™s on and thatâ€™s generally when he wins. Heâ€™s a great player when on it, but his bad days which are increasingly frequent often stem from putting. The rest of the game may fall away and look equally bad by the end of 18.
		
Click to expand...

Where did I say I was trying to change your opinion ? 

Someone who when Rory misses a cut suddenly appears on the forum to start again calling him a poor putter , he is always remarkably quiet when he was winning or putting well - another poster suggests that the stats show that Rory isnâ€™t that bad a putter ( not suggesting he is the best etc etc ) with the normal response of dismissing the stats. Your response to people suggesting that Rory isnâ€™t that bad a putter is to bring a hypothetical situation or make or break putt for a massive win - itâ€™s not a situation that matches what was being said - no one suggests that if you want a make or break situation putter then Rory is our man so what was the point in it ? If people were suggesting that McIlroy is the go to guy then your â€œhypothetical situationâ€ would carry more meaning.

But ultimately - when itâ€™s comes to the big occasions - Majors , Ryder Cups - Rory more times that not doesnâ€™t go into hiding , he has hit shots in plenty pressure situations including small or big putts , can he miss them ? Yep , can anyone get them all ? Nope. The one constant that people have already said about Rory ( well apart from Craw ) is that Rory is streaky - he can destroy fields in all areas when he clicks and when he isnâ€™t on form he just doesnâ€™t play well. But generic statements like â€œguy is guff with a putter â€œ are just that - baseless generic statements because itâ€™s quite clear if you have watched Rory over the years he has shown on many occasions that he can putt and he can putt very well - Bay Hill perfect example best putter by a mile over that Comp. 

But then thatâ€™s golf - Spieth one day is the best putter next canâ€™t hole a thing , Snedeker is another - putting is massively about confidence and form - right now Day is the best putter in the world by a mile - that can be seen when watching him and also by his stats 

So to answer your question - if a 4ft was required to win the Ryder Cup I was expect any of the 12 to be able to sink it but stronger people have collapsed under that pressure and it would be down to how those 12 are playing over the three days - Rory playing well and he goes out first because that way you know he will be a match that counts


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sergio won the masters&#62977;

Personally I think Fowler will win a major. 
I can also see Reed being in contention & winning more majors.
		
Click to expand...

I mean he could be the player constantly referred to as the best not to win one. As Sergio was for years. he has the ability to win any tournament but seems to have little blow ups when it counts. More often than the others have.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Where did I say I was trying to change your opinion ? 

Someone who when Rory misses a cut suddenly appears on the forum to start again calling him a poor putter , he is always remarkably quiet when he was winning or putting well - another poster suggests that the stats show that Rory isnâ€™t that bad a putter ( not suggesting he is the best etc etc ) with the normal response of dismissing the stats. Your response to people suggesting that Rory isnâ€™t that bad a putter is to bring a hypothetical situation or make or break putt for a massive win - itâ€™s not a situation that matches what was being said - no one suggests that if you want a make or break situation putter then Rory is our man so what was the point in it ? If people were suggesting that McIlroy is the go to guy then your â€œhypothetical situationâ€ would carry more meaning.

But ultimately - when itâ€™s comes to the big occasions - Majors , Ryder Cups - Rory more times that not doesnâ€™t go into hiding , he has hit shots in plenty pressure situations including small or big putts , can he miss them ? Yep , can anyone get them all ? Nope. The one constant that people have already said about Rory ( well apart from Craw ) is that Rory is streaky - he can destroy fields in all areas when he clicks and when he isnâ€™t on form he just doesnâ€™t play well. But generic statements like â€œguy is guff with a putter â€œ are just that - baseless generic statements because itâ€™s quite clear if you have watched Rory over the years he has shown on many occasions that he can putt and he can putt very well - Bay Hill perfect example best putter by a mile over that Comp. 

But then thatâ€™s golf - Spieth one day is the best putter next canâ€™t hole a thing , Snedeker is another - putting is massively about confidence and form - right now Day is the best putter in the world by a mile - that can be seen when watching him and also by his stats 

So to answer your question - if a 4ft was required to win the Ryder Cup I was expect any of the 12 to be able to sink it but stronger people have collapsed under that pressure and it would be down to how those 12 are playing over the three days - Rory playing well and he goes out first because that way you know he will be a match that counts
		
Click to expand...

Tbh Iâ€™m also one of the ones that says heâ€™s streaky. Well his putting mainly. Imo if the rest of his game is at 80% and the putter is on then he can beat most. But when itâ€™s cold he needs to be at top form on all other facets to compete.

All golfers have different parts of their games that are better/worse than others. I think itâ€™s fair for people to say than on average his putting displays arenâ€™t as good as others, just as people would say generally of the tee he is better than most. 

Tbf recently the commentators say say more about his short game. They remark heâ€™s a streaky putter, accept that and comment that heâ€™s not hitting enough close. 

I fully agree the talk earlier him not making the team is ridiculous.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbh Iâ€™m also one of the ones that says heâ€™s streaky. Well his putting mainly. Imo if the rest of his game is at 80% and the putter is on then he can beat most. But when itâ€™s cold he needs to be at top form on all other facets to compete.

All golfers have different parts of their games that are better/worse than others. I think itâ€™s fair for people to say than on average his putting displays arenâ€™t as good as others, just as people would say generally of the tee he is better than most. 

Tbf recently the commentators say say more about his short game. They remark heâ€™s a streaky putter, accept that and comment that heâ€™s not hitting enough close. 

I fully agree the talk earlier him not making the team is ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Fully agree that is putting on average isnâ€™t as good as others , I donâ€™t tbink anyone would disagree , when it is on form then he is unbeaten 

But thatâ€™s different from someone saying â€œguff with a putter â€œ and right now at the players he actually sunk quite a few good putts , this time he had issues from the tee. But I put that down to him not being a fan of the course


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Fully agree that is putting on average isnâ€™t as good as others , I donâ€™t tbink anyone would disagree , when it is on form then he is unbeaten 

But thatâ€™s different from someone saying â€œguff with a putter â€œ and right now at the players he actually sunk quite a few good putts , this time he had issues from the tee. But I put that down to him not being a fan of the course
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t see much of yesterday with him tbh. But seeing the holes he struggled on, water was clearly and issue on some. So unless he tried to putting across the pond, then your summary sounds about right.

Did his manner change towards the end. Iâ€™ve seen him a few times almost give up on a Friday if he thinks the weekend is gonna get him nowhere.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I didnâ€™t see much of yesterday with him tbh. But seeing the holes he struggled on, water was clearly and issue on some. So unless he tried to putting across the pond, then your summary sounds about right.

Did his manner change towards the end. Iâ€™ve seen him a few times almost give up on a Friday if he thinks the weekend is gonna get him nowhere.
		
Click to expand...

He was battling away and got a great birdie on 16 to get him onto the cut line then hit a poor tee shot on 17 into the water then that was it , once the tee shot went in the water his body language was gone


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 12, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I mean he could be the player constantly referred to as the best not to win one. As Sergio was for years. he has the ability to win any tournament but seems to have little blow ups when it counts. More often than the others have.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you meant mate,just being a knob &#128513;


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			I know what you meant mate,just being a knob ï˜
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™ll teach me for giving you the benefit of the doubt!


----------



## Dasit (May 12, 2018)

So what Rory missed the cut, why donâ€™t we get threads about Fowler, Hatton, Matsuyama and Lefty missing it?!

The course doesnâ€™t suit Rory, if it wasnâ€™t such a big tournament he would probably skip it. 


He has always been a streaky player, when he is on he is the best in the world and can win 3 tournaments including majors in a row.

When he is not on he is capable of a top 10 but he is going to miss cuts, just like all other players


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 12, 2018)

Dasit said:



			So what Rory missed the cut, why donâ€™t we get threads about Fowler, Hatton, Matsuyama and Lefty missing it?!

The course doesnâ€™t suit Rory, if it wasnâ€™t such a big tournament he would probably skip it. 


He has always been a streaky player, when he is on he is the best in the world and can win 3 tournaments including majors in a row.

When he is not on he is capable of a top 10 but he is going to miss cuts, just like all other players
		
Click to expand...

Why donâ€™t you start a thread when Fowler or Hatton miss miss the cut?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 13, 2018)

Dasit said:



			So what Rory missed the cut, why donâ€™t we get threads about Fowler, Hatton, Matsuyama and Lefty missing it?!

The course doesnâ€™t suit Rory, if it wasnâ€™t such a big tournament he would probably skip it. 


He has always been a streaky player, when he is on he is the best in the world and can win 3 tournaments including majors in a row.

When he is not on he is capable of a top 10 but he is going to miss cuts, just like all other players
		
Click to expand...

Probably because this is a forum mainly frequented by brits.....

When he is on, he is equally as good as about 10 others when theyâ€™re on. The days of him being the best The standout talent are long gone imo.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 13, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Probably because this is a forum mainly frequented by brits.....

When he is on, he is equally as good as about 10 others when theyâ€™re on. The days of him being the best The standout talent are long gone imo.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are right. When he's "on" he is brilliant but when he's off he is distinctly average and there are more and more players coming through who and he's no longer the stand out player.


----------



## fundy (May 13, 2018)

Simpson spoiling what couldve been a cracking tournament, tiger mania would be bubbling up nicely now if simpson hadnt shot the lights out for 3 days


----------



## Backsticks (May 13, 2018)

Tiger is a better golfer than Rory at the moment. Dont think anyone would have predicted that status not too long back.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 14, 2018)

Simpson = Mr Dullsville...nonetheless - well played - I suppose.

Nice to see a smiling Tiger being interviewed by Stirkie rather that a sour faced misery Tiger.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 14, 2018)

Backsticks said:



			Tiger is a better golfer than Rory at the moment. Dont think anyone would have predicted that status not too long back.
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is both are so erratic at the moment and if Rory hits form he'll win. When he's on, he's really on. Not sure Woods has a win in him yet but definitely getting better the more he plays.


----------

